# Why can't we edit the title of our new threads?



## icydog (Jun 6, 2007)

I have often made a mistake or needed to update information on the title of my Threads but I have not been able to because your editor does not allow it. I am also a member of other forums like the Disboards. When I start a new thread on the dis I am able to edit the body of my posts *PLUS I can also edit the title as well.* For instance, this morning I wanted to add another resort to my sightenings thread and I couldn't edit the title of the thread to allow me to do so. Pls will you look into letting us edit our thread titles?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2007)

You may always edit the title of individual posts.  Editing the title of the first post in a thread also changes the overall thread title -- FOR THE FIRST 48 HOURS after the initial posting.  After that, it requires intervention by bbs staff. The vBulletin software we run does not give the option of editing overall thread titles for an indefinite period.

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.  Your question is covered in this existing post:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38444


----------



## icydog (Jun 6, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> You may always edit the title of individual posts. Editing the title of the first post in a thread also changes the overall thread title -- FOR THE FIRST 48 HOURS after the initial posting. After that, it requires intervention by bbs staff. The vBulletin software we run does not give the option of editing overall thread titles for an indefinite period.
> 
> For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum. Your question is covered in this existing post:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38444


 
Thanks I didn't use the advanced Edit key. I was able to successfully change my thread. Thanks again.


----------

